# Free bluewater deckhand



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Hey Guys, I'm trying to gain some bluewater experience. Would love to tag along as a deckhand or mate for anyone whether it's a recreational trip or a charter. I have my 6-pack license but have fished mostly bay boats and deckhanded for 6-pack snapper boats the past 2 years. I dont drink or smoke. I'm smart and pick up on things fast and I'm easy to get along with. I'm not looking to get paid, I just want to fish with someone that knows what they're doing out there that can help curve my learning experience. I have run riggers and set spreads before but not many times. I have extensive bottom fishing experience but really want to bring my trolling game up-to-par. If you need a guy, I'm your man!


----------



## peter215 (Jun 23, 2013)

One of the members here, Billme, I think, has a nice website that has info you are looking for. Bluewaterhowto.com


----------

